# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  reportpreview در فاکس 9

## naderigh

دوستان عزیز کسی با reportpreview فاکس 9 که بشود موقع چاپ محدوده چاپ(از صفحه تا صفحه) را انتخاب کنید کار نکرده

----------


## IC_prog

report from reportname RANGE startpage,endpage

مثلا از صفحه 4 الی 7
report from reportname RANGE 4,7

----------


## abdorreza

وقتی در ویژوال فاکس گزارش را چاپ میکنم (با چاپگر Epson LQ-300 سوزنی و کاغذ رول) صفحه را رد میده. میخوام وقتی چاپ تموم شد صفحه رد نشه و همونجا متوقف بشه. هر کاری کردم نشد. به نظر شما راه حل چیه ؟!

----------


## naderigh

من شرمنده که توضیح خوب ندادم  اگر گزارشات شما فقط reportpreview  باشد و کاربر اول گزارش را مشاهده کرد و خواست از یک گزارش چندین صفحه ای مثلا صفحه اخر یا صفحه جاری یا از صفحه تا صفحه را خواست چاپ کند 
چون با فاکس 7 برای reportpreview این کار را انجام دادم ولی برای 9 جواب نمیدهد (یک فوت استادی میخواد)

----------


## IC_prog

شما میتوانید از کاربر بخواهید تا محدوده را مشخص کند و بعد همانطور که در بالا گفتم عمل کنید. ولی در حالت priview نمیتوانید محدوده برای چاپ بگزارید.و در واقع کل گزارش چاپ میشود.

----------


## binyaz2003

report form repname to printer NOPAGEEJECT
پارامتر NOPAGEEJECT رو امتحان کردید؟

----------


## naderigh

اگر کلاس reportpreview را نگاه کنید حتما راهی دارد (چون سورس آن هست )

----------


## mehran_337

> وقتی در ویژوال فاکس گزارش را چاپ میکنم (با چاپگر Epson LQ-300 سوزنی و کاغذ رول) صفحه را رد میده. میخوام وقتی چاپ تموم شد صفحه رد نشه و همونجا متوقف بشه. هر کاری کردم نشد. به نظر شما راه حل چیه ؟!


این تاپیک مال اینجا نیست . 
عبدالرضاااااااااااااااااا  ااا کشتی منو . یه سرچ کوچولو به خدا راحت انواع راه ها رو پیش پات میزاره

اینو ببین :
https://barnamenevis.org/search...earchid=646755

----------


## abdorreza

ممنون محسن ن ن ن ن ن جان . آخه سرچ کرده بودم ولی چیزی نیافته بودم!

----------


## naderigh

اقایان من هنوز نتوانستم این مشکل را حل نمایم منظورم(reportpreview) در فاکس 9 لطفا همکاری نمائید

----------


## IC_prog

میتوانید با استفاده از نرم افزارهای مدیریت پرینتر تعداد صفحات برای چاپ را مشخص کنید .
ولی بطور کلی شما قبل از نمایش گزارش باید تصمیم بگیرید که کاربر چه چیزی را ببیند. بعبارت بهتر شما نمیتوانید گزارش موجودی کالا بگیرید ولی در موقع چاپ یا نمایش  بخواهید که فقط 4 صفحه آخر را پرینت کند . این برخلاف هدف گزارش که موجودی کلیه کالاها بوده میباشد. اما در گزارشات طولانی مثلا 100 صفحه ای اگر عمل چاپ در صفحه مثلا 45 متوقف یا سیستم ریست شود در این حالت میتوانید گزارش خاص از صفحه تا صفحه را که گفتم استفاده کنید.

----------


## naderigh

برای فاکس 7 و 8 من این مشکل را حل کرده ام(البته با frmpreview که توسط همین سایت و دوستان ویک مقداری دستکاری) کاربر کل گزارش مربوطه را میبیند زمانی که میخواهد چاپ را بگیرد با سه حالت میتواند پرینت بگیرد (کل گزارش را یا صفحه جاری در حال نمایش یا از یک صفحه تا یک صفحه) وحتی تعداد نسخ چاپی  ولی با reportpreview فاکس 9 این مشکل را دارم که بایستی اساتید راهنمائی فرمایند

----------


## mehran_337

اگر می شود الگوریتم از یک صفحه تا یک صفحه را تشریح کنید ما هم استفاده کنیم .

----------


## naderigh

دوست عزیز اقا مهران
بعبارتی پس از فعال نمودن دکمه چاپ انتخاب بعدی بیاید که شامل انتخاب چاپ از کل گزارش  یا صفحه ای که در آن قراردارید  و یا از صفحه تا چه صفحه ای میخواهید چاپ نمایئد
شما گزارشات را در preview میبیند و میخواهید همان گزارش را چاپ نمائید (فرض کنید شما در صفحه اخر گزارش هستید و میخواهید چاپ نمائید) این که برای چاپ یک صفحه
و بعضی از اوقات کاربر چاپ یک گزارش چندین صفحه ای را گرفته ولی بنا به دلایلی همه ان چاپ نشده میخواهد از صفحه ای که نتوانسته پرینت بگیرد مجدد پرینت بگیرد یا اصلا میخواهد صفحه فلان تا فلان گزارش را چاپ نماید
حالت بعدی هم که کل گزارش را چاپ میگیرد که مشکلی نیست که حالت پیش فرض خود فاکس است

----------


## rahro

فکر میکنم مهران نیز این موضوع را متوجه شده فرمودند الگوریتم کار چطوره ؟! چطور این عمل صورت میگیرد؟!!!؟

----------


## mehran_337

جناب رهرو درست می فرمایند منظورم این است که کد نویسی محدوده چاپ چیست؟

----------


## naderigh

من کد ثبت شده برای پرینت THIS.printOnExit       = .T. را می آورم که کد خودreportpreview  میباشد که بدون RANGE یا شرط میباشد 
من printOnExit  با شرط میخوام  
و حتما reportpreview فاکس 9 را دارید اگر نگاه بفرمائید متوجه منظور من میشوید واگر میخواهید انرا بفرستم

----------


## rahro

> من کد ثبت شده برای پرینت THIS.printOnExit       = .T. را می آورم که کد خودreportpreview  میباشد که بدون RANGE یا شرط میباشد 
> من printOnExit  با شرط میخوام  
> و حتما reportpreview فاکس 9 را دارید اگر نگاه بفرمائید متوجه منظور من میشوید واگر میخواهید انرا بفرستم


این هم از علائم پیریست که به سراغ ما آمده! باور کن اصلا متوجه نشدم منظورت چی بود راهنمایی بود یا درخواست .!  :گیج:  :متفکر:

----------


## mehran_337

ما هم باید میدان و خالی کنیم و بسپاریم دست جوونها  . علی جان دندونم و توبرداشتی؟؟؟

----------


## naderigh

اقایان من شرمنده ام حتما اشکال از طرف من است
 دوستان عزیز مگر شما reportpreview فاکس 9 را ندارید  زمانیکه دکمه پرینت  را کلیک میکنیم چه اتفاقی می افتد (همه گزارش چاپ میشود) من میخواهم این کار نشود از کاربر محدوده چاپ را بخواهد

----------


## mehran_337

> برای فاکس 7 و 8 من این مشکل را حل کرده ام(البته با frmpreview که توسط همین سایت و دوستان ویک مقداری دستکاری) کاربر کل گزارش مربوطه را میبیند زمانی که میخواهد چاپ را بگیرد با سه حالت میتواند پرینت بگیرد (کل گزارش را یا صفحه جاری در حال نمایش یا از یک صفحه تا یک صفحه) وحتی تعداد نسخ چاپی ولی با reportpreview فاکس 9 این مشکل را دارم که بایستی اساتید راهنمائی فرمایند


شما خودتان گفتید در فاکس 7 و 8 اینکار را کردید حال منظورما اینست که لطفا بگوئید چطور در فاکس 7و8 توانستید محدوده چاپ را تعیین کنید

----------


## IC_prog

پیشنهاد میکنم برای هدف فوق یکی از راه های زیر را انجام دهی:
1- یک reportpreviw  جدید بنویس و کلیدهای مختلف را در آن قرار .
2- با یک فرم و اسپینر که فرم لایه روی ریپورت باشد استفاده کنی و محدوده را در آن مشخص کنی.
3- از یک از نرم افزارهای مدیریت پرینتر استفاده کنی .

----------


## mehran_337

مسئله اینه که اگه محدوده مشخص باشه با چه دستوری می شه محدوده را چاپ کرد.؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## naderigh

دوست عزیز من فایلی که با فاکس زیر 9 کار میکند را می فرستم نگاه بفرمائید

----------


## naderigh

من فایل ReportPreview 9 را نیز میفرستم نگاه بفرمائید که متوجه منظورم بشوید

----------


## mehran_337

> دوست عزیز من فایلی که با فاکس زیر 9 کار میکند را می فرستم نگاه بفرمائید


روش استفاده از این فایلها چطوریه ؟؟؟

در زمینه فایل دوم که همان پریویووی فاکس 9 هست . 
متاسفانه توضیحاتتون همش گنگه یا من پیر شدم

----------


## علی اکبر

تو فاکس 9 از فرمهای که تو ورزنهای پایین تر نوشته شده نمیشه استفاده کرد
ولی listener رو اضافه کرده که مثالش هم هست باید روی اون کارکنیم
 توی مثالهای خود فاکس custompreview.SCT
من خیلی سعی کردم ReportPreview 9 رو تغییر بدم واستفاده کنم اما خب نشد
روش استفاده هم اینه که تغییرات رو اعمال کنیم بعد فایل .app رو ىوباره بسازیم ودر زیر شاخه برناممون قرار بدیم ودستورات زیر رو قبل از اجرا گزارش بنویسیم
SET REPORTBEHAVIOR 90
_REPORTPREVIEW = "ReportPreview.app"
report from ? previw

----------


## rahro

آخ خدا:
مهران نحوه کار با frmprew‌رو  میخواست که با فاکس زیر 9 کار میکنه !!

----------


## mehran_337

من با فاکس 9 تمام فرمهای حتی فاکس 5 هم باز کردم اگه اینطور بود که بی معنی بود .
حالا از frmprew چطور باید استفاده کرد؟

----------


## علی اکبر

do form frmprew with "report.frx
"
البته در فاکس زیر 9
البته ببخشید من مثل بچه هستم که وسط حرف بزرگترها می پرم وبی ربط می زنم
البته اونهم بدلیل مشغولیات ذهنی خودم در این موضوع است شما ببخشید

----------


## naderigh

آقایان ببخشید این روزها یک مقداری گرفتارم( نتیجه چی شد)

----------


## naderigh

اساتید محترم کسی به نتیجه ای نرسید لطفا همکاری نمائید

----------

